
Show HN: Wonderurl – Create a wonderful digital gift and discover freebies - tcodina
http://wonderurl.com
======
tcodina
Put together this small gimmick in ~5 hours and launched on the 24th, to
celebrate the holidays.

The idea behind the platform is simple - Put a special message, offer,
discount or freebie inside a custom wrapping (choose the shape and color of
your gift), and send the link to whoever you like. They'll have to unwrap it
to reveal its contents!

I personally have made a gift to it that I am happy to share with all of you.
Enjoy!
[https://wonderurl.com/gift/tcodina](https://wonderurl.com/gift/tcodina)

